# 811 reboots when tuning to ota channel 10



## bmo (Apr 4, 2006)

When ever I try to watch HD channel 10 (a local station WOIO) the 811 screen goes blank and then reboots. Before it shuts off it shows 78-82% signal. Also in setup for local hd stations, autoscan picks it up fine and adds it to the list. If I delete it, then use add digital station, enter channel 10 it will lock then reboot.
Every other local hd station works great.
I call dish and the lady was very helpfull, had me check everything and check to see if there was a known problem with the station and there was nothing going on. After 40 min. of checking and reboots, She had to pass the buck to the tech guys. I guess that they'll call back if they find something...
Has anyone else had a problem like this? Is there something else I can check?
Missing NCIS in HD sucks.....

Thanks for any info,
Brian


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s bmo. 

I would check avs forums HD Local forum for your area to see if others are having issues with this channel. have you had issue with this channel before? Has it ever worked? Do you get other OTA channels just fine? 

What you describe sounds like a possible PSIP configuration change that the 811 is not liking and is not handling to gracefully.


----------



## bmo (Apr 4, 2006)

I never had a good ota antenna until about 2 weeks ago. Got a Channel Master with a preamp... So I was never able to get that channel, always to low of a signal. Very spotty lock, but never rebooted the 811. Now with the new antenna I am in the 85-90% on all the ota local channels. They all come in fine, but the channel 10 issue.

I also have a htpc that has a fusion II card in it that picks up that channel fine(well 65-75%) But coming out of the htpc, the HD really doesn't have punch that the 811 does. But thats a whole different story....

I did check over at AVS in the hdtv threads, I really didn't see much about channel 10 woio. Alot of other people were having some sort of issues with other channels and other gear. Nothing that really was like my issue.

Is there something that dish can do to fix this or is it a woio issue you think, I did notice is the guide doesn't show the call letters like the other stations, just reads 10-1. The programming is right thou...

Thanks for the info
Brian


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First off... the fact that one device displays the content and another one does not is not necessarly and indication that the receiving device (in this case the 811) is at fault. Some devices are more forgiving in this area than others. Your HTPC could be letting something through that the 811 is tripping on. 

Well the fact you are not seeing the call letters would make me further suspect that there is something in the PSIP that the 811 does not like.

I suggest calling the station and reporting it. That would be my first step.


----------



## bmo (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info ron,
I started to call dish, and when on hold(12min) I was surfing threw the menus of the 811, I did a restore factory settings, then a reboot and guess what.... It works again!!! The station id even shows now!
It must of been something funky in the settings or something stored that the restore got rid of...

Thanks again for your info.
Brian


----------



## thehercman (Apr 8, 2006)

FYI>
I have had the same problem that started about 2 weeks ago after 5 months of no problem on local chanel 8-1. Called DN support they took me through the factory reset and it worked for about 2 days. I got fed up called DN support back and convinced them to send me a new unit. Recieved new unit, plugged it in and it worked fine for about a day and then the new unit had the same problem but on different local hd channels and more than just one. This is a serious issue with dish that they cant seem to solve so I am going to start the process of canceling my service and going back to DirecTV.


----------



## davidhite (Jan 13, 2005)

thehercman said:


> FYI>
> I have had the same problem that started about 2 weeks ago after 5 months of no problem on local chanel 8-1. Called DN support they took me through the factory reset and it worked for about 2 days. I got fed up called DN support back and convinced them to send me a new unit. Recieved new unit, plugged it in and it worked fine for about a day and then the new unit had the same problem but on different local hd channels and more than just one. This is a serious issue with dish that they cant seem to solve so I am going to start the process of canceling my service and going back to DirecTV.


I have been seeing this problem on both of my 811's. Seems to have started a week or two ago. I have noticed it on OTA channel 10 (pbs). I have software version p337.


----------



## mrbiker (Apr 21, 2006)

Got the same problem with black screen then reboot. Happening on OTA hi-def channels 5 and 7 in Los Angeles. Also have the 811. Started a week or two ago - and they've all worked perfect for about 6 months. I'll try restoring to factory defaults and see what gives. Thanks for the advice - I'm new here.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I've had the problem frequently in the past and still occasionally do. I put a cooling fan in my equipment cabinet which improved the problem a bunch. The 811 seems to be very sensitive to heat.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

I also just started having this exact same problem! Everytime I turn to 24-1 it locks up, then reboots, and repeats. I have to unplug the receiver in order to get it to work again


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

As a follow up to this, I called Dish and ended up talking with them for over an hour. It turns out that once I get into this lock and reboot mode the only way I can seem to get out is to unhook my antenna. It will then eventually go back to normal. The funny thing is that as soon as I plug in the antenna and it acquires the local signal, it will lock up and reboot again! And to make matters more interesting, it only happens on one of my local HD channels. Dish said they need to send a technician out to fix it but it will cost $100. When I told them I would just cancel and go with cable or DirectTv they said they will send someone out for free (in 2 weeks). Go figure. For now, I took that one channel out of my guide and I am back in business for now.


----------



## wallyman (Nov 25, 2005)

if anyone wants to get rid of your 811 let me know. i loved my old 811.
read buying \sellin thread and u see what i mean.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone who has had this problem gotten it resolved? Is it a widespread thing or isolated? Do you think it is a hardware problem or a firmware problem? 

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

carmangary said:


> Has anyone who has had this problem gotten it resolved? Is it a widespread thing or isolated? Do you think it is a hardware problem or a firmware problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


I have never seen that one before.


----------



## engineer-Dave (May 26, 2006)

There is a piece of equipment installed at many PBS TV Stations which may cause this
problem. Try to remove your local PBS station ( HD feed) from your local channel map and test again.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

What kind of PBS equipment would cause this? Seems like Dish should make their boxes so they can handle rogue signals without freaking out. 

But anyway, my problem went away on its own somehow. I'm not sure if I rescanned or what it was that fixed it but I haven't had the problem again.


----------



## engineer-Dave (May 26, 2006)

carmangary said:


> What kind of PBS equipment would cause this? Seems like Dish should make their boxes so they can handle rogue signals without freaking out.
> 
> But anyway, my problem went away on its own somehow. I'm not sure if I rescanned or what it was that fixed it but I haven't had the problem again.


2800 Multiplexer made by Logic Innovations and used by TVGOS for their DTV program guide


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

engineer-Dave said:


> 2800 Multiplexer made by Logic Innovations and used by TVGOS for their DTV program guide


That equipment has known issues with the old Voom boxes, but I have not seen it have a problem with an 811. It also only affects the primary (HD) channel on the Voom box, not any other subchannels the station may carry. You actually have to tune to the channel, and then the box starts to go into a reboot loop.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

Well this old problem has resurfaced for me. It went away awhile but it came back out of the blue. Odd thing is that it happens on a different OTA HD channel now. It was 24-1 not it is 36-1. Crazy.

I called Dish and after the normal reboot and do this and that sequence they decided to send me a replacement box. I have to pay for shipping which I am not too crazy about but as long as the problem gets fixed I'll be OK with it.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

I received my replacement 811 today and the locals now come in.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

Well, I thought this problem was over but after about a day of having the replacement 811 I am having the reboot problems when I switch to HD OTA channels. The first thing I did was to call Dish and ask for a refund for the money they charged me to send out the replacement box (which they willingly did). After that the CSR put me on hold and then came back and told me that they think it is a software problem because they have other reports of the same thing. DUH!!! That's what I told them a month ago when I initially reported to problem. So, now I am supposed to wait 48 to 72 hours and call them back to see if they have figured anything out. I asked what happens if they haven't figured anything out by then and the CSR told me to wait some more and they'll keep trying. That kind of made me mad and after some convincing her that I actually AM paying for OTA HD channels since I have to pay for the HD box that was promised to give me OTA HD access she agreed to credit me $5. I'll take it I guess.

So, I'll wait a couple days and call back. If things don't start looking better after that I'll probably switch to another provider.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

One last post. I ended up giving up and canceling Dish and went to DirecTV. I am not hear to slam Dish or praise DirecTV because now that I have had both I can see pros and cons to both. The only thing I will comment on is the 811 OTA HD tuner. The tuner in the DirecTV box is so much better at tuning. It tunes really FAST and even shows stations I didn't know I could pick up. I think the 811 tuner technology is just outdated. But otherwise I like the 811 over the new DirecTV box I have.


----------

